# Spurs return to original logo



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0617/1395937.html

I'm glad they got rid of the colors they had in their logo that they didn't even use on their jerseys. This is a nice logo for them.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Thats cool


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm really happy they chose to chance their color. I never liked the salmon color in the logo! Made us look almost feminine. :sigh:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spurs4Life *
> I'm really happy they chose to chance their color. I never liked the salmon color in the logo! Made us look almost feminine. :sigh:


You mean like Duncan?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Franco 5 *
> You mean like Duncan?


You've been influenced by the devil that is Cool_lava!!!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

80% of Spurs fans like the new logo. Check it out on www.spurs.com/


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

The new logo is just so simple and laid back, which makes it such a great logo. The logo also has a creative design, and is quite appealing even though it has plain colors.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

i like this logo 10x better than there old logo.


----------

